# Quelle logiciel pour base de donnée?



## Segaouf (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir lequel logiciel de base de donnée serait le plus apte à mon utilisation.

J'aimerais simplement pouvoir créer une base de contact pour un futur site web. Ainsi que d'autres base comme des listes de jeux avec les côtes de prix leur état ect...

J'ai télécharger filemaker en version démo il a l'air bien, mais + de 300 euro la version complete 

Sinon je voulais aussi utilisé openoffice mais il me dit que mon environnement java ne le permet pas :mouais: 

Merciii


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Février 2007)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir lequel logiciel de base de donnée serait le plus apte à mon utilisation.
> 
> J'aimerais simplement pouvoir créer une base de contact pour un futur site web. Ainsi que d'autres base comme des listes de jeux avec les côtes de prix leur état ect...
> 
> ...


En gratuit et en tout-&#224;-fait-ce-qu'il-te-faut, il y a MySQL, &#224; interfacer avec le langage PHP, parfait pour un site web et l'utilisation que tu as envie d'en faire ;-)


http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-4-0-un-site-dynamique-avec-php.html 


P.S. : utilise MAMP ou WSXK en local


----------



## Segaouf (11 Février 2007)

Je te remercie, je me mets donc à la lecture intensive ^^.


----------

